# OCBA Open at O'Shaughnessy Sunday June 13th



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

Olde Canal Bass Anglers and Byers Auto Group is hosing an open at O'Shaughnessy on June 13th 2010. Entry fee is $60 per boat with a 5 fish per boat limit. $100 Byers Big Bass award in addition to the $10 per boat side pot. If you have any questions please call Doug Grant 614-864-9230. Below is a link to the entry form that contains more information.

http://www.ohiobass.org/ClubOpens/Forms/olecanal_open2010.pdf


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

hope to be there...great tournament...fished a bunch over the years and wouldn't miss it


----------



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, we get alot of regulars on this one. Typical to get 30 or so boats that do not pre-register. For anyone comming, check-in and inspection will start at 5:30am. If you have any questions please call Doug Grant at 614-864-9230 or send me a pm. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm in...see you at 530


----------



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for everybody that came on Sunday. We had a good turnout of 27 boats considering the weather for the past week. Top 5 results were as follows.

80 Total Fish
1) 12.18 lbs
2) 10.78 lbs
3) 9.37 lbs
4) 8.01 lbs
5) 7.52 lbs
Big Bass 3.64


----------

